# Barium follow through, what should i expect



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, im having a barium follow through tomorrow, and i was wondering what i should expect.


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

Do you mean that you have had either a barium enema or barium meal today and expect to have barium follow through tomorrow?If so, you should expect to poo out some white lumps of radioactive poo. It doesn't hurt; it's just like a normal poo, except it is white and not much facaes is in it. I had a barium enema and only had to poo most of the liquid out as soon as the procedure was finished. But the next day I had to go once to get rid of the rest of it.The only thing is that this stuff doesn't flush. You have to pound it down with a toilet brush until it crumbles enough to be flushed.Hope this helps.


----------

